# Is Lotronex / Alosetron available without prescription in Mexico?



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

Is Lotronex / Alosetron available without prescription in Mexico? If "yes", what is the price in Mexico?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if it was ever sold in Mexico. The US was the first country that approved it and I think the problems here pretty much quashed it being sold anywhere else.And to add a general off-shore pharmacy warning that it can be difficult to be sure drugs from other countries are real and not counterfeit so be very careful and makes sure the pharmacy really is from the country they say it is from and all that before taking anything.From a Buy without prescription site (which is usually a bad sign) the cheapest I saw was 6.99 a pill.


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

I wasn't planning to buy it online, but I have some friends in Mexico that could by it at a regular pharmacy if it is available there (someone on this forum claimed this before)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know zelnorm was approved in Mexico, but I don't think Lotronex ever was and I'd see if you can find out if it can legally be sold in Mexico, but I don't think they ever sold it.


----------

